
Is It Time to Rewrite the Operating System in Rust? - adamnemecek
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/os-rust
======
pornel
Fortunately, the answer is no, but the author suggests a hybrid approach of
adding Rust components to existing systems.

BTW: Kudos for having a full transcript.

------
PinkMilkshake
If the world was truly going to take the time/money/effort to rewrite the
operating system from scratch and create a new standard core for the future of
computing, there are _much_ better options than Rust. Ada being just one of
them.

It would be a real tragedy to do it all again, only to make a mistake on the
very first decision, what language to use.

~~~
erik_seaberg
How so? I don't remember Ada having any features preventing use-after-free or
write-write conflicts.

------
dimatter
so, like, it's like, painful to read, like

